# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Everyones missing the really major development of the Syrian conflict

## sargentodiaz

Yep. Putin's gonna help Assad and thumb his nose at everyone. Let's see what kind of a change this will mean.


Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/russi...#ixzz3kai2p7xO

----------

Jen (09-02-2015),Montana (09-02-2015)

----------


## Montana

Remember when Syria was all the news?Civilians being bombed and killed children as orphans and a civil war .The media and U.S. government  sees a more dangerous  threat ,Donald Trump and hands the Russians another win.

----------

Northern Rivers (09-02-2015)

----------


## michaelr

Putin placed jets in Syria, seems someone has to fight ISIS.

No, it wasn't missed, I have it in another thread.

----------

Canadianeye (09-03-2015)

----------


## Subdermal

Anyone have the cite in Revelation I believe it is where Damascus is leveled?

----------


## Taxcutter

Putin can't afford a battalion of Spetnaz in Syria.   His economy is shot thanks to $45 oil.

Besides the Russian army isn't even good enough to beat the Ukraine basket case.

But he's welcome to whale away if he likes.

----------


## michaelr

> Putin can't afford a battalion of Spetnaz in Syria.   His economy is shot thanks to $45 oil.
> 
> Besides the Russian army isn't even good enough to beat the Ukraine basket case.
> 
> But he's welcome to whale away if he likes.


Rooting for ISIS again huh?

----------

Unrepentant Rebel (09-03-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Remember when Syria was all the news?Civilians being bombed and killed children as orphans and a civil war .The media and U.S. government  sees a more dangerous  threat ,Donald Trump and hands the Russians another win.


Obama's "red line", my arse.....

What a total embarrassment for the nation.

----------

Montana (09-03-2015)

----------


## Jen

Ohhh... nice..... :Sarcasm:

----------


## Trinnity

Putin is like a spider.

----------


## Swedgin

Hell, I am to the point of wishing the RUSSIANS would thump fucking ISIS.

Batshit Asshat is a totalitarian son of a bitch, but....he's like Gandi, compared to the the savages of the caliphate.

Sometimes, when the forces of GOOD are too cowardly to act, it falls on the forces of Darkness to defeat greater evil.....

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Putin is like a spider.


http://allrecipes.com.au/recipe/8664...he-drink-.aspx

----------


## Taxcutter

> Rooting for ISIS again huh?



Taxcutter says:
ISIS fighting it out against Russo-Iranian stooges (Syria, Shi'ite Iraq, Hezbollah) is the best of all possible worlds.

While not short of will, I doubt Putin has the capability of doing anything about ISIS beyond empty bluster.

----------


## michaelr

> Taxcutter says:
> ISIS fighting it out against Russo-Iranian stooges (Syria, Shi'ite Iraq, Hezbollah) is the best of all possible worlds.
> 
> While not short of will, I doubt Putin has the capability of doing anything about ISIS beyond empty bluster.


So, like I have been saying, you support Obama's treason and ISIS. Well, there should be no more Islam bashing from you.

----------


## sargentodiaz

*US warns Russia against more aid to Assad amid new violence*


http://apnews.myway.com/article/20150905/ml--syria-7872368035.html


Read more @ http://apnews.myway.com/article/2015...872368035.html

----------


## RobertLafollet

Nothing new here.  Russia has had a navel base in Syria for years.

----------

sooda (09-06-2015)

----------


## Dan40

> Hell, I am to the point of wishing the RUSSIANS would thump fucking ISIS.
> 
> Batshit Asshat is a totalitarian son of a bitch, but....he's like Gandi, compared to the the savages of the caliphate.
> 
> Sometimes, when the forces of GOOD are too cowardly to act, it falls on the forces of Darkness to defeat greater evil.....



There is precedent.

In WWII we hooked up with Stalin against Hitler..

So if Assad and Putin hook up against obama then,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,wait, did I get that right?

----------


## sooda

*Timeline for Syria*

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-14703995

----------


## Jeff0463

> Yep. Putin's gonna help Assad and thumb his nose at everyone. Let's see what kind of a change this will mean.
> 
>  Who is the greater threat to orld peace, Assad or ISIS?: http://www.businessinsider.com/russi...#ixzz3kai2p7xO


At least Putie has his priorities straight.  Who is the greater the greater threat to world peace Assad or ISIS?  At least Putin has brass enough to come out in the open and  take a stand on the issue.  Muslim idiots are nothing new to him.

----------


## Jeff0463

> Taxcutter says:
> ISIS fighting it out against Russo-Iranian stooges (Syria, Shi'ite Iraq, Hezbollah) is the best of all possible worlds.
> 
> While not short of will, I doubt Putin has the capability of doing anything about ISIS beyond empty bluster.


That was what The Nazis thought about the Ruskies in WW II.  Were they ever wrong.

----------


## Jehoshaphat

> At least Putie has his priorities straight.  Who is the greater the greater threat to world peace Assad or ISIS?  At least Putin has brass enough to come out in the open and  take a stand on the issue.  Muslim idiots are nothing new to him.


I thought Global Warming was the biggest threat to the world.  I know I heard that somewhere.

----------

